# Catahoula pup for sale



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

He is over 3 months old. He will be a big boy. He will have his 3rd set of immunization shots along with his rabies shot this coming Monday. He is dual registered with NALC (National Association of Louisiana Catahoulas registry) and UKC (United Kennel Club). His father works hogs. I anticipate this pup will be able to be worked on cattle or hogs. The reason he's not sold off fast like his 2 siblings is because he's a solid colored catahoula. He's brown with tan points. Solid colored catahoulas will work livestock just the same as the leopard (merle) ones. Catahoulas can also be used as blood trailer dogs and/or shed hunting dogs. You can see photos of the pup at:https://www.facebook.com/Catahoula14/ I'm located in South central Kansas but can deliver within reason to Arkansas, Oklahoma, and Missouri. Pup price is $300.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

He is lovely. I love the leopards and the solids both.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, he has some bone! Looks like he's going to be a big guy!

Mon


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh my, that is a beautiful pup!


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

On a similar note, how are they as companion/family/part time farm dogs?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I have a Catahoula pup and he's a great family dog and learning the ropes of the farm quickly


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Made me tired just looking at him. Good looking pup.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

If I was closer I would come and get him. They are good dogs, and that is a good price.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

He is going to be a big boy. I suspect he will be bigger than his dad who weights in at 65 lbs. Catahoulas make ideal rural property guardians as long as you understand that they like to have a job be it hunting feral hogs or rounding up cattle. They do not herd like your typical herding dog. Their style is to bay (bark) up cattle into a herd then you push the herd from behind and the dog keeps the herd together from the front. They are acting like fences. Typical ranch set up would be 3 dogs working the cattle but one dog can do it but the dog will be more worn out, lol. They definitely like exercise and are more relaxed after having some exercise. I have shipped my pups via plane but have not shipped via ground which seems to be a popular option. If you have kids, they will NOT allow strangers on the property at all and they will typically be found next to the kids outside. They're really good at killing unwanted critters be it **** or what not. You do have to teach them to leave chickens alone though. You have to make them think the chickens are theirs to guard. They're scary smart dogs.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

That is a very good price,you should have no problem finding him a home. We paid double for our boy


----------

